# Early rider 14" seeker sattel



## akri1337 (22. August 2021)

Hello

Bei unserem 14" seeker geht leider langsam das Kunstleder vom sattel runter. 
Kann jemand einen guten Ersatz empfehlen? 
Direkt von early rider finde ich nichts? 
Danke 

Lg


----------



## afru (22. August 2021)

Frag mal beim Sattler, unser hatte mir mal nen Sattel für 20€ neu bezogen mit Echtleder, etwas größer wäre dann der SDG Fly JR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akri1337 (22. August 2021)

hast du eine hp zufällig?
sattler.com?


----------



## afru (22. August 2021)

Ich würde bei Dir im Ort mal suchen.Sind ja nur Reststücke die da verwendet werden


----------



## Binem (25. August 2021)

akri1337 schrieb:


> Hello
> 
> Bei unserem 14" seeker geht leider langsam das Kunstleder vom sattel runter.
> Kann jemand einen guten Ersatz empfehlen?
> ...


ich habe als Ersatz für die kleinen den Frog verbaut ... Damals ... vor 2 Jahren.. als noch irgendwas verfügbar war


----------



## akri1337 (25. August 2021)

frog?
eine neue sattelstütze bräuchte ich ja auch bei einem neuen sattel

lg


----------



## Binem (25. August 2021)

akri1337 schrieb:


> frog?
> eine neue sattelstütze bräuchte ich ja auch bei einem neuen sattel
> 
> lg


naja die hatte ich in der Teilekiste liegen früher gab es die um 10€ bei Kania, jetzt leider nicht mehr.


----------



## akri1337 (25. August 2021)

ja früher.. da war alles besser


----------



## joglo (26. August 2021)

Early Rider hat doch Ersatzteile, zumindest in normalen Zeiten
Hier scheints auch noch den kleinen Sattel zumindest in schwarz vorrätig zu geben








						Early Rider saddle, Black 25.4x150mm Post
					

Early Rider saddle 25.4mm Seatpost diameter 150mm post length Colour : Black Seeker 14




					earlyrider.com
				




Alternative und aber qualitativ eher etwas fraglich bzw. zumindest unklar.








						fahrrad kindersattel bmx komfort schaum stange 22mm mädchen junge farbe  | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie fahrrad kindersattel bmx komfort schaum stange 22mm mädchen junge farbe in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de
				



(in Verbindung mit ner Shim Hülse verwenden damit der Stützendurchmesser passt)


----------

